# Left my Samoyed to be washed..badly hocked and suffering from sore hip.



## Concert (28 Feb 2010)

Brought my Samoyed in to be washed yesterday morning at 9.30am. 

I spoke to the groomer before she took him in and she said she would remove the loose hair as he is shedding his coat at the moment.  She obviously knew you dont cut these dogs coats as she mentioned this in talking to her.  She previously did a lovely job on my other Samoyed so naturally I expected the same result.

Back to collect him at five.  Another girl on reception said that he bit the groomer and that she had a big bruise, yet when I asked to see her arm there was no bruise or mark. Dog was brought out.  I nearly died but said nothing as I was expecting visitors and in a big rush. 

To cut long story short she hocked his coat and he looks an absolute mess.  The beauty of these dogs is their snow white coat and I dont know what to do. 

To top it all he has a bad hip problem and could not walk or get up when I got him home so had to bring him to emergency vet to get meticalm for pain. 

Do you think I should go back about this ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Feb 2010)

*Re: Dog Grooming Disaster*



flahers2 said:


> Do you think I should go back about this ?



Without a doubt.  You need to know exactly what happened when the dog was in their care.


----------



## Darthvadar (28 Feb 2010)

*Re: Dog Grooming Disaster*

I second Sue Ellen....

You must find out what happened... Your dog came out in a bad way... The least you're entitled to is an explaination....

How is your dog now???.... How's his pain???....

Perhaps you'd let us know how you got on!.... I have details of a VERY good, and very caring groomer in the Tallaght area, if it's of help.... PM me if you'd like to have it...

Darth...


----------



## mylittlepony (28 Feb 2010)

*Re: Dog Grooming Disaster*

If that was my dog, I wouldnt pay for their service and demand who, how and why did they hock his beautiful coat.

Its obvious was not by the woman you were speaking to.

And the fact that they said your dog bit the groomer show that they were trying to cover up his injury as a result of his reaction if they hurt him he bit back so they him hurt more. I think who ever did this should not be working with animals. You say that there was no evidence of bite mark tell me that the person lost temper over a light bite, he may have been warn/protest over rough handling. Im guessing, this is just my view. Find out the full story and demand money back.

Report them, I wont stand for it even its only a small punishment. Its crueltry that he end up with a sore hip.

Who must find out who did this and hurt your dog and make a compaint against them if possible.


----------



## ajapale (28 Feb 2010)

*Re: Dog Grooming Disaster*



mylittlepony said:


> Report them...



To whom?


----------



## Concert (28 Feb 2010)

Thanks for all replies.  Well the meticalm helped a little but he is still finding it difficult to get from a lying to standing position so must be in pain.  Dog suffers from hip dysplacia and we were away last week, he was perfect when we collected from the lovely lady whose kennels he goes to.  Dog is not himself  today so will have to return to vet again tommorow which will probably entail x-rays etc.

Dont know what happened but doesn't add up and I'm going to take it further tomorrow, trouble is who do I complain to.  Her grroming business is part of a veterinary practice (not my vet) and she seemed like a lovely girl.


----------



## mylittlepony (28 Feb 2010)

I assume there must be an Grooming Palour inspector for diving licences or Dog groomers association Im sure you would have be a member who could check out what happen.
Or what your local animal welfare officer.
If not, then maybe the vet that the grooming palour is link up to could find out for you.


----------



## Darthvadar (28 Feb 2010)

Is the groomer a member of this trade body???....

http://ipdga.com/

Perhaps they could help.... Might be worth mentioning to the vet whose practice the groomer works out of... After all, experiences like this are not good for the vet's reputation either, considering the incident happened on the vet's premises...


----------



## dmos87 (28 Feb 2010)

First things first - your dogs injuries were further aggrivated after his visit. Call to the premises, ask to speak with the person who groomed him on the day and ask if something happened at the time. Keep an open mind - your pet might not have hurt the injury there at all and it might have just flaired up on its own. Any decent person would tell you what happened if something did - they work with animals after all. If they were a childminder and you collected your child with bruising, would you not say something?? 

Secondly, complain about the cut. Demand your money back from them and find a better groomers. A good Vet will always have a good groomers number. 

And good luck with it all - I find it very hard to see my little ones in pain over anything, I can only imagine how your feeling.


----------



## Darthvadar (1 Mar 2010)

Any news, Flahers???...

Is the Pawed Person any better???....

Darth....


----------



## Concert (1 Mar 2010)

Ye Meticalm doing the trick for the hip but everyone said he looks a mess.  Phoned the vets today and spoke to someone in charge.  She spoke to groomer who said she didn't cut his coat so I have a photo of him before this happened and tomorrow dog and photo will be brought back to them.  Dont think I have any comeback with this except never to return there in the future.  Just hope he can regain his beautiful coat.


----------



## Darthvadar (1 Mar 2010)

Poor pooch!...

On the plus side, at least his hip seems to be recovering... Great that you have the pics... I'd LOVE to hear how it goes... I'd love to be a fly on the wall during that meeting...

Glad the pawed person's recovering....

Darth...


----------



## Concert (1 Mar 2010)

Not expecting much.  They also offered to do a complimentary groom next time but think I will decline the offer.  Might look for a mrefund though  ?


----------



## Darthvadar (1 Mar 2010)

I think I'd respectfully decline that 'generous' offer, too!... And yes, a refund's the least you should be able to expect....

Hope your furry friend continues to recover well....

Darth...


----------



## dmos87 (2 Mar 2010)

DEMAND that refund - thats like dropping a jumper to the dry cleaners and collecting it in shreds. I cant believe they actually charged you when you came to collect him!


----------



## Darthvadar (2 Mar 2010)

How did the meeting go today, Flahers???...

And is the pooch still recovering well???...

Darth....


----------



## Mers1 (9 Mar 2010)

Good God, I am shocked reading this.  To think that there are people/practices out there that did something like this.  Some people really should not be allowed near animals. You should at very least name and shame here........  

I do hope that the dog is recovering well.  

Darthvader - would you mind sending me on the name of your groomer please.  Do they do large dogs?


----------

